# opinions on Remington 700 sps 30-06



## tiddybream

My new rifle should be here today. Just wondering what you have to say about the Remington 700. I have tried to find some reviews on the Remington 700 sps in 30-06 but they are hard to come by. Wondering if any of you can give a good or bad report. The sale isn't final so I would like to here from you. The salesman usually stocks the gun but he was out of stock so I am not obligated to purchase the gun. I like the way the gun feels and looks. Just wondering about quality accuracy and longevity of the rifle. This gun is not as expensive as Browning and some others so I was wondering have they cut down on quality to compensate. I had a browning 243 for over 17 yrs. Just would like to know if this purchase is wise or not. The specific rifle I am looking at is the Remington 700 sps Buck masters addition in 30-06. Please tell me how satisfied you are with your Remington 700.


----------



## nhancedsvt

i've got a 700 ADL and i love it. it's an older gun but it shoots well and it's really smooth to shoot.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman

I have a Rem. 700 ADL .30-06 and I know a lot of other people that have Model 700's as well.  If it has a M700 name don't worry about quality.  All are built extremely well and are the most accurate guns under a thousand dollars.  My advice would be to spend the money you save on a 700 on a good quality scope like a Leupold VX-II or III.  Other than that I couldn't be happier with my 700.  Shot two deer last year at 100 yards and both bullets hit the heart dead center.  Thats accurate enough for me.  You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## LJ35

*It's a good rifle*

I just took my 700sps .30-06 out of the box today.  Here are the results with a box of Walmart Remington 150g Core-Lokt.  Mounted a Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x40 on top.

The flyer is my fault combined with the horrible factory trigger.  I'll have to work on that.

I handload but couldn't get groups this tight, I think the barrel had heated up a bunch which opened the groups up.

IMHO, I have a Howa/Hogue in .308 and I think the overall fit and finish is better on the Howa for the price point.

Bought the .30-06 because I had a bunch of 06' brass lying around


----------



## NOYDB

That's out of the box with factory ammo. Put some lipstick on it, take her home to Momma.


----------



## Jetjockey

Remmy 700's are basiclly the benchmark all other rifles are compared to.  The 700 is a good strong action that is very accurate.  The only thing you will want to do is a have a gunsmith lower the trigger pull down to 2.5-3 lbs.  The factory Lawyer triggers suck.  Its a great trigger, they just have them set somewhere around 5-7lbs from the factory.  Lighten the trigger and your groups will shrink considerably.  You made a very good purchase....


----------



## troutman34

The 700 is a smooth good shooting gun.  You won't be disappointed.  Good choice in a gun.


----------



## Shane Dockery

I bought a Remington 700 SPS Buckmasters in 300 win mag about a month ago.  Mounted the scope and went to the range.  After a few shots I was grouping 1" and under at 100yds.  Great guns, and I just bought a 700 SPS stainless in 7mm-08 for whitetail.


----------



## BigBlack

The light gun is going to let you know it loves you!  I have a 30-06 and 300 win mag in adl clothing and they speak loudly.  But you will be happy and game will be in your freezer!


----------



## rjcruiser

I've got a 700 BDL 30-06 and love it.  Have a Bushnell Elite 4200 4x16x50 on top if it and it is a deadly combo.


----------



## naildrvr

i have a 30-06 model 700 and love it. if i could only have one gun this would be it. shoots good with store bought ammo, but i hand load for mine. 5 shot group 1/2" at 100 yds. go ahead and get it, you won't be disappointed.


----------

